# I need a new shotgun asap!



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nope, I didn't contact Benelli. At the point I'm in $1,400 in a shotgun I expect it to work. Any gun requiring factory contact in the first year should never have left the factory. If I need to fuss with calling the factory, shipping it, being without it for a month, it's just easier to GunBroker it.
> 
> My point just being, cost does not necessarily equate to reliability.
> 
> One of my favorite guns is a $800 391 20ga that has seen many a clays course as well as an Argentina tour without flaw.


So when you spend $40,000 on a truck or whatever things can go wrong, no 2 things in this world are alike, but I guess thats why they make this thing called a warranty :idea:

Beretta/Benelli same company...Gas/Inertia your choice...


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

downrange said:


> How often on the o-rings?? How much do you shoot? My 11-87 is mid 90s, and still has the factory o-rings. I shoot mine too. Its my waterfowl, trap, slug, and even 2 trips to KY dove hunting gun. Ive always carried spare o-rings, never had to change them.
> 
> 
> Sometimes life is greasy.


Well, it was my Dad's gun and he never was much for field stripping and cleaning so that had a lot to do with it. Replaced 3 while he was using it (10 years or so). I haven't had to replace them since I've had it, but I don't use it that often either since I use my SBE. My uncle has the same gun and he replaced the o-ring twice in about 7 years of duck hunting (it was his go-to gun). Not sure how often he would clean his, but that could have been the culprit. 

It's hit or miss on them, but like I said, it's a great gun. However, theirs are the 3 inch version, not the supermag version. That's likely the reason I don't use it anymore.


----------



## JMSparty08 (Sep 20, 2012)

TSS Caddis said:


> Nope, I didn't contact Benelli. At the point I'm in $1,400 in a shotgun I expect it to work. Any gun requiring factory contact in the first year should never have left the factory. If I need to fuss with calling the factory, shipping it, being without it for a month, it's just easier to GunBroker it.
> 
> My point just being, cost does not necessarily equate to reliability.
> 
> One of my favorite guns is a $800 391 20ga that has seen many a clays course as well as an Argentina tour without flaw.


Some of that cost is for the 10 year warranty the gun comes with. Of course, if you don't use it when needed, then I guess you're kind of wasting money. Like the other poster said though, do you sell a $40,000 truck you just bought the year before because of some easily fixed part?  Seems like a waste to me. 

It's obvious you got a bad gun, but not alerting Benelli to the problem doesn't solve anything. Even the best quality products are going to have one or two that malfunction. That's life and that's why, for some people, the vow by the manufacturer to stand behind their products via warranties are just as important as the product you buy. Beretta and Benelli are among the best when it comes to service and repair if it's ever needed. Thankfully, I've never needed it.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> So when you spend $40,000 on a truck or whatever things can go wrong, no 2 things in this world are alike, but I guess thats why they make this thing called a warranty :idea:
> 
> Beretta/Benelli same company...Gas/Inertia your choice...


If I bought a 40k truck and it kept breaking down at 4am on my way hunting, it would be gone also. 

Apples and oranges though. Most vehicle warranty fixes will not leave you next to the road, most gun malfunctions lead to loss of opportunity.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> If I bought a 40k truck and it kept breaking down at 4am on my way hunting, it would be gone also.
> 
> Apples and oranges though. Most vehicle warranty fixes will not leave you next to the road, most gun malfunctions lead to loss of opportunity.


Not if the smart man always carries a back up...And most of what i know about vehicle warranties they dont come scoop you up on the side of the road thats your insurance...now reimbursement from the manufacturer i can see that...

malfunctions typically happen due to user error or lack of care of the item


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. I got a few im going to go look at this week. 
And i drive a chev truck, it doesn't break down.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

GabeSki said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I got a few im going to go look at this week.
> And i drive a chev truck, it doesn't break down.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I switched to the bow tie to after my transmission dumped on me at 107,000 in my f 150, never been stuck and never been beat on. But i think it says something about a company that has a 100,000 mile warranty vs a company that has 35,000....


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

If you want a good reliable gun get a Browning Silver under 1000 bucks and shoot great


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Too many opinions....i think you are better off with a bow and arrow 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Not if the smart man always carries a back up...And most of what i know about vehicle warranties they dont come scoop you up on the side of the road thats your insurance...now reimbursement from the manufacturer i can see that...
> 
> malfunctions typically happen due to user error or lack of care of the item


By law you are not allowed to carry a back up into the field. So actually the smart man doesn't do that.

Again, apples to oranges on trucks vs guns. Warranty work on a 40k truck will most likely not strand you if you wait on fixing it, warranty work on a shotgun almost inevitably means it is failing on you as you try to squeeze the trigger on a bird. Warranty work on a truck most of the time is fixed in half a day as I wait, warranty work on a shotgun means it's gone for a month. Selling a new truck would most likely mean the loss of thousands of dollars, selling a lemon shotgun maybe means the loss of a few hundred. Can't compare.

Most Beretta, Benelli, Browning guns never have a need for warranty work. If you love your weapon to the point you are willing to mess with warranty work, have at it. For me a gun is a tool and I don't love any gun enough to warrant spending time messing with the mfg to get something fixed that should never have broken. For the price of guns, if I get a lemon it's gone, just not worth the headache or worth the effort.

I get that you love your SBEII. But there are plenty of $900 dollar range guns that are just as reliable as a $1600 gun. Get into the used market and there are lot's of good options on gun broker in the $500 range.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I lost all faith in benelli after seeing my guides SBE's go to hell snow goose hunting. One turned into a single shot and the other had several failure to feeds. I thought it was funny they carried around bags of spare parts. They also said they have never seen an 1187 make it through a full day of shooting snows without a problem. All I know is my old Maxus had no problems and neither did my dads gold hunter or the 2 Beretta extrema 2's that were with us. You will thank the recoil reduction of a gas operated gun after a week strait of shooting 3-5 boxes a day of 3 1/2" shells.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> By law you are not allowed to carry a back up into the field. So actually the smart man doesn't do that.
> 
> Again, apples to oranges on trucks vs guns. Warranty work on a 40k truck will most likely not strand you if you wait on fixing it, warranty work on a shotgun almost inevitably means it is failing on you as you try to squeeze the trigger on a bird. Warranty work on a truck most of the time is fixed in half a day as I wait, warranty work on a shotgun means it's gone for a month. Selling a new truck would most likely mean the loss of thousands of dollars, selling a lemon shotgun maybe means the loss of a few hundred. Can't compare.
> 
> ...


Just spoke my buddy that works for MSP and is an avid outdoorsman that assists our CO in our county and he indicated as long as the firearm is not loaded it's not illegal. Now on the flip side I see nothing in the Hunters Guide indicating one firearm per person, I also carry the back up in the truck/trailer. 

Regarding the amount, they're are good valued guns out there, but my SBE II doesn't have gas ports, rings, and numerous parts to make it function. It can be torn down in 3 pieces. If you spent the amount on the gun and you feel the "tool" wasn't working as desired, then at that price it would warrant me to seek out the manufacturer. I would also have to concede that the majority would do the same...to each their own.

A MP 153/SPR 453 is probably the best valued cheaper gun on the market because it can be adjusted to your liking and load...


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Just spoke my buddy that works for MSP and is an avid outdoorsman that assists our CO in our county and he indicated as long as the firearm is not loaded it's not illegal. Now on the flip side I see nothing in the Hunters Guide indicating one firearm per person, I also carry the back up in the truck/trailer.
> 
> Regarding the amount, they're are good valued guns out there, but my SBE II doesn't have gas ports, rings, and numerous parts to make it function. It can be torn down in 3 pieces. If you spent the amount on the gun and you feel the "tool" wasn't working as desired, then at that price it would warrant me to seek out the manufacturer. I would also have to concede that the majority would do the same...to each their own.
> 
> ...


My doctor actually got a ticket for carrying a back up shotgun in the boat... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll read the regs for you.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Jimw said:


> I'll read the regs for you.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good read I was looking in the state guide not the waterfowl reg...thank you for that. In my vehicle is where it will stay as a back up. never take it in the field anyway just leave it in the truck


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

who is that shooting the gun in the video, just love how the gun get 1 in the chamber then the saftey


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I lost all faith in benelli after seeing my guides SBE's go to hell snow goose hunting. One turned into a single shot and the other had several failure to feeds. I thought it was funny they carried around bags of spare parts. They also said they have never seen an 1187 make it through a full day of shooting snows without a problem. All I know is my old Maxus had no problems and neither did my dads gold hunter or the 2 Beretta extrema 2's that were with us. You will thank the recoil reduction of a gas operated gun after a week strait of shooting 3-5 boxes a day of 3 1/2" shells.


Who shoots 3.5? Waste of money...buy beer


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

No prob, I would hate to hear of someone getting pinched for reading that and going with it. Carry on with the argument.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

SBE II said:


> Who shoots 3.5? Waste of money...buy beer


Ever been shooting snow geese? You will appreciate 3.5" where it is mostly long range shooting and spraying and praying into tornadoes.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

If your budget is tight look at the Weatherby SA-08 or the Beretta 3901!


----------

